# Need help choosing sewing machine-please!!



## littlebitranch (Oct 8, 2012)

It's been a long time since I've been on this site- but when I was a somewhat "regular" I always got such great help from everyone!
Dilemma is this- could really use a new sewing machine and as many sites as I have researched, what I have discovered is that most people just love their sewing machine whatever brand and model it may be. 
This is what I would need in a machine:
Something that will sew through multiple layers- I do rag quilts and bags, denim quilts and crafts so going through layers of heavy fabrics must. 
I would like to get back to sewing shirts so a one step button hole maker would be great. I would also like to get a little more serious about quilting - both making the tops and then machine quilting- I know I will be limited to the size quilt without a special machine- but we'll worry about that later.
I usually don't use more than a straight stitch and a zig zag stitch- - have played with a few others but only because they were on the machine- don't need tons of stitches or embroidery. I would love a good quality machine but do not require all the bells, whistles or high cost. 
Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

If you hadn't said zigzag, I'd HIGHLY recommend the Juki TL2010Q. I have machines ranging from various vintage Singers to the very TOL Bernina's, and I can never recommend this machine enough. But it's a straight stitch only machine.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

What is your budget? If it's pretty generous, I wouldn't really recommend anything less than $1000 to make sure you get a heavy enough machine for regularly sewing layers of denim. Look into used Janomes, but keep that price point in mind!

If it's lower than that, I would recommend a vintage Singer:








This is one of mine.

Try searching eBay to see what's out there. Here's a search for model 15s, a strong workhorse machine: 
Singer 15-91,15-90 | eBay
But be patient. There's no reason to spend more than $100 on one of these. In fact, you can probably find one for less than $50 if you watch for a while. 

Attachments for these machines are still easily found, zigzaggers, as well as button holers.


----------



## Crikket (Sep 17, 2012)

Anything by Husqvarna will do the job! Pricey, but oh-so-worth it! Very nice machines.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Janome - MC6500P, Memory Craft 6500P

this is what I recommend.
It is heavy to carry and is oversized.
I've had one for since about 2005 or so.
They run in the $900 - $1300 range depending on where you find it.

I have made chiffon and lycra competition ice skating outfits, cotton quilt blocks too numerous to count, sewed a 150 yard, 14'2" by 150 foot suede like ice skating stage curtain with flat feld seams (just got to slower, jeans needle, and heavy duty thread). It is my work horse machine.

I use to use a 4326 Memory Craft, but after getting the above, I didn't use it much so gave it to a friend that needed a reliable machine. It will do all of the above.

Earlier I had a Memory Craft 6000, it made the same type of stuff as the 6500P but is a regular sized machine. That time I made a stage curtain for the Ice rink out of light weight black denim. Just put in the right needle, thread, and don't try to pull the fabric through and bend the needle.

I swear by the Janome or Janome Memory Craft machines - been using them successfully since 1989. (I have a couple of smaller ones, but they might not do the heavy duty, I've not tried them on that type of sewing.)

Angie


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I love my Elna 6000, but just got a Singer Confidence Quilter bor my birthday, and I really love it. It comes with some extra feet, and an extention table. Runs about $300-$400 at JoAnns, but i see it here at Amazon for $249.00!

Amazon.com: SINGER 7469Q Confidence Quilter Computerized Sewing and Quilting Machine: Arts, Crafts & Sewing


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

For the price, get a Singer 201. This is an old black machine. It is a workhorse and was the choice of seamstresses and tailors.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a Baby Lock Ellure. Its also an embroidery machine, but its a work horse. Ive not done it, but it will sew 10 layers of denim. All of the Baby Lock machines are supposed to do this. 
That being said, I also have an old 'portable' White that I use to sew patches on leather. Mostly I use it because it has the leather needle already in it as well as the thread loaded for most of the patches that I make/sell. 
You are right about folks loving all the brands, but I think i would spend some time at your local dealers and ask lots of questions. I almost spent $1200 on this machine and was going to travel 4 hrs one way to get it. but I made a call to my local dealer (only 90 miles away) to see if that was the going rate on the Ellure. Not only was her new price cheeper, but she had just had one traded in that was only a few months old and very little time on it for HALF the price. I have a second Baby Lock Embroidery Machine and will be taking delivery of a bigger Baby Lock by the end of the year. I guess it helps to have a GREAT dealer. I have taken my older machine to the Viking dealer and have been happy with work done there, too.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I use the Janome HT2008 and it will sew four layers of denim without a problem using a jeans needle. Also has three button holes stitches and many other utility and a few decorative stitches. It's fairly lightweight but also sturdy. Their current model that is similar is DC2012 and most dealers have them on sale since the new models are coming out. I've seen it advertised on-line for as low as $249.00.


----------



## littlebitranch (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone-
You've all given me someplace to start now.. I've made a list of " must haves" and I'm thinking of going with a Janome as they have come highly recommended by family and friends, narrowed down to 4,5 or 6 models. Hoping to get out today to take a look.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

please come back and tell us what you end up with. It's always fun to have another with a Janome.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

littlebitranch said:


> Thanks everyone-
> You've all given me someplace to start now.. I've made a list of " must haves" and I'm thinking of going with a Janome as they have come highly recommended by family and friends


If I could squeeze it out of the budget, I would have a 6500/6600 yesterday! 
I used to sew on one at work, starting around six years ago, and _loved it_. (And consequently, can't bear to sew on cheap, plastic machines anymore. Hence my move to vintage lol)

Have fun!


----------

